# Golf etiquette



## crabapple (Aug 5, 2011)

There are much etiquette you should pay attention to when you play golf, the following are some etiquette

Don't move , talk or stand close to or directly behind a player making a stroke.

Don't play until the group in front is out of the way (the length of a normal shot for you.

Awalys play without delay

Leave the putting green as soon as all players in your group have holed out 

Record scores at the next tee box

Replace divots, smooth out footprint in bunkers

Don't step on the line of anthoer's putt

Don't drop clubs on putting green 

Replace the flagstick carefully in an upright position

Leave the course in the condition in which you'd like to find it .


----------



## KrudlerAce (Jul 3, 2010)

*Flagstick*

One that I see quite often players forgetting is to grab the flagstick when you are the closest to the hole on the putting green. If you are 2nd closest and you hole out first you should then grab the flagstick from the person that is holding it so that they can get ready to play their shot when it is their turn.


----------



## martinjack (Sep 8, 2011)

The golf etiquette refers to a set of rules and practices to make the golf game safer and more enjoyable for golfers and to minimize possible damage to golf equipment.A golfer should avoid walking at least one radius of one foot from the hole.


----------



## Sam Snead (Aug 18, 2011)

Bunkers bunkers bunkers  

This is the worst part of my local golf course. There are no rakes situated at the bunkers and people never take the time to use there club to rake the bunker. Now I rarely find myself in the bunker but when I do its usually in some footprint by "bigfoot" lol Thankfully the local club has created a rule which allows you to mark the ball and rake the bunker before play.


----------

